# Whats my mix?



## JoeylynnH (Jan 9, 2015)

Three weeks ago i adopted this pup from a shelter. They were unsure of his age exactly but at youngest he was 8 weeks when we adopted him & weighted 4 pounds. They said he was some sort of aussie mix possibly with a smaller spaniel? He is not 11 weeks and weights 6 pounds. He is very lovey & protective of me but also has a yappy bark which sounds to me like a small dog such as a chihuahua. He loves to play & bite on anything he can toys, bones, hands, shoes, pants! Here are some pictures of Astro over the past 3 weeks! What do you think he's mixed with?

/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image.png
/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-3.jpeg
/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-7.jpeg
/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-6.jpeg

/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-9.jpeg

/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-4.jpeg

/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-8.jpeg
/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-5.jpeg
/Users/joeylynnhenderson/Desktop/image-2.jpeg


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Members here are not going to be able to view the photographs stored on your desktop. You'll need to upload them to Photobucket or a similar service. Most of them are free.then you can post the URL here on the forum.


----------



## JoeylynnH (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## JoeylynnH (Jan 9, 2015)

http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/joeylynnh/media/image-8_zpsd7731e55.jpeg.html?o=0


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I could believe Aussie mix. Looks about 6-7 weeks in those first pics.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

OH MYYYYY. I think I'm in love ahhh!!

I would say some sort of an Aussie mix too.. SO ADORABLE.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

OMgosh how cute is he??!! Yes aussie mix, once he's mature we could get another guess in there  <3


----------

